# What are your tips for successful breast pumping at work?



## Markpach (Jul 3, 2010)

I am going back to work tomorrow and I am worried about pumping. Does anyone have any tips on how to get the pumping done faster? Did you wear a special bra or did you have to go and take your shirt off just to pump? How did you pump while at work? Thanks, appreciate any tips!


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 3, 2010)

Erm, are you talking about an insulin pump (attached to your breast?) or a breast milk pump??

This section of the forum tends to focus on insulin pumps for diabetes, so I'm not sure if you'll get many responses. Maybe you would get more help from a forum for new mothers... somebody might be along soon who is able to suggest one!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 4, 2010)

I am sorry i dont know im only 7 weeks, but there are a few ladies on her with children and some with new babies, who should be able to help you.

xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi

When I was pumping i wore special breastfeeding bra's all you do is unclip them at the front and the panel comes down so you can easily get to the breast. I only pumped for 3 weeks but I found it very time consuming and that was with a electric pump.


----------



## Cate (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

I didn't go  back to work, but did pump exclusively for 5 weeks while my son was in neonatal.  Tips: have a pic of your baby in your pump kit so that you can look at it during pumping.  Pump on one side for 10ish minutes, then the other, then back to the first side for another 5 minutes, then the other again 5 minutes.  This helps up production.

Use a nursing bra - and perhaps a nursing top - if you can, as it makes access easier.

Electric pumps are easier and less likely to give you RSI - mine's an Ameda Lactaline, and is very good and fairly quiet too.

Make sure you have somewhere to store the milk safely, too.

Good luck


----------

